# Betty & Dizzee's Keto Quest For Fatloss



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sup Yall

BettySwallocks and myself have decided to start a log of our keto diets to help keep us motivated to stick to the diet plan for 8-10 weeks, Personally never stuck to a diet in my life so I feel this will help massivley to keep me on the straight and narrow

Were going to run them for minimum of 8 weeks with a carb up on saturdays and take it from there, There will be before and after photos I will post before up tonight.

Here is the diets were running, pretty similar tbh

@BettySwallocks Diet



@Dizzee Diet



I personally will be swapping bits and bobs throught the 8 weeks which will be updated here along with any decent keto recipes I think of.

Would be good to have anyone who has experience of keto dieting comment in here with any words of wisdom, other than that im going to stop rambling on and get stuck into my tuna and cheese for lunch

Peace

Heres the before pictures

Me



Betty Before



A late addition to our log we have @YummyMummy

184lbs 33% BF 5, 2"

Keto days I will be eating 1647 kcals 146g protein 112g fat 22g carbs


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

And we're off...

Just had my Tuna and Cheese, and jesus christ am i still hungry, keep eyeing up my pepperami but if i have it now then come 5.30 when works out i'll be too week to make it to the car.

Perhaps it might be an idea to split the calories up a bit more throughout the day?

Anyway training as follows...

Monday: Legs

Tuesday: Chest & Tri's

Thursday: Back & Bi's

Friday: Shoulders & Calves

Saturday: Maybe arms, possibly a swim and sauna aswell depends on how i'm feeling before i have to pick our lass up from work.

And now the embarrassing part the current pics...



Stats:

Height 5foot 7inch (short ar*e)

Weight 180lbs

BF% Not a clue


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I will post my pics tonight when im home and edit this post

Stats

5"8

187 LBS

BF% 20 odd percent I reckon

Training

Monday - Chest & Tri's

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back & Bi's

Friday - Shoulders

Been at this for a while now so this will change soon probs to a ppl routine with one day of isolations and cardio


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

subbed- looking forward to this


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> subbed- looking forward to this


Its great to have you ya rubbish penguin


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Its great to have you ya rubbish penguin


its true...i am rubbish


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Subbed

Could use nuts as snacks, or peanut butter, quite filling


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

OR JELLY!!!!

also- you can freeze squirty cream to make a kind of ice cream

if you are craving crisps- then try roasting kale strips in garlic salt and EVOO- super yummy- dip em in sour cream


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> OR JELLY!!!!
> 
> also- you can freeze squirty cream to make a kind of ice cream
> 
> if you are craving crisps- then try roasting kale strips in garlic salt and EVOO- super yummy- dip em in sour cream


You love a bit of the squirty cream dont you lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Subbed
> 
> Could use nuts as snacks, or peanut butter, quite filling


the only nuts i like are salted peanuts lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im eating salted cashews, salted almonds and salted macedamias

Cashews arent far off peanuts, and salt isnt that bad on keto


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Im eating salted cashews, salted almonds and salted macedamias
> 
> Cashews arent far off peanuts, and salt isnt that bad on keto


what about a bag of nobbys nuts haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> what about a bag of nobbys nuts haha


hahah, i bet pork scratchings are allowed on keto


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> hahah, i bet pork scratchings are allowed on keto


whats the deal with animal fats? are they seen as healthy?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> hahah, i bet pork scratchings are allowed on keto


By the way whats the deal with the power ranger pics lol?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> whats the deal with animal fats? are they seen as healthy?


Yeah nothing wrong with animal fats!! It's the sodium I would watch with the scratchings lol

Hello btw gd luck with ur goals


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah nothing wrong with animal fats!! It's the sodium I would watch with the scratchings lol
> 
> Hello btw gd luck with ur goals


Cheers fatstuff i'm sure we'll get there.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

just demolished 2 pepperamis and im hungry again!! got nothing apart from a coffee and cream till about 7.30 when I get my dinner

This is hell!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just having my coffee and cream used morrisons sweetner and its pretty guff!

Another thing i have just realised elm lea isnt even cream its an alternative lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Just having my coffee and cream used morrisons sweetner and its pretty guff!
> 
> Another thing i have just realised elm lea isnt even cream its an alternative lol


haha just having my coffee with cream as i type, looks a bit gruesome with all the pools of fat floating on top of it though :\


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha just having my coffee with cream as i type, looks a bit gruesome with all the pools of fat floating on top of it though :\


Yeah i have a cup wth a lid on top so dont have to look at it lol

You using elm lea double as well?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah i have a cup wth a lid on top so dont have to look at it lol
> 
> You using elm lea double as well?


no mate, ended up going for asda homebrand british double cream.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> no mate, ended up going for asda homebrand british double cream.


Im going to get that next this stuffs not even real lol

How much was that?


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

alright lads good luck with it just a question cant stand tuna would be alright to substitute it with a protein source on that keto


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Im going to get that next this stuffs not even real lol
> 
> How much was that?


about a £1.10 for 300ml i think


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

casebian said:


> alright lads good luck with it just a question cant stand tuna would be alright to substitute it with a protein source on that keto


cant see why not, so long as it fits in with macros.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

sound thanks


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

casebian said:


> alright lads good luck with it just a question cant stand tuna would be alright to substitute it with a protein source on that keto


Swap with chicken or something mate


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Using any gear?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> about a £1.10 for 300ml i think


this elm lea was only 65p for 284ml id rather pay more for the good stuff though im thinking instead of in coffee might just start eating it off the spoon lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Using any gear?


Nah not me mate never have want to see where i can get to natty before i think about gear


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Using any gear?


just cruising along on 250mg/week WC Test cyp for me, got 100 25mg WC winny at home so might throw them in towards the end.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzee! said:
 

> Nah not me mate never have want to see where i can get to natty before i think about gear


Good decision mate best of luck will be following


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> just cruising along on 250mg/week WC Test cyp for me, got 100 25mg WC winny at home so might throw them in towards the end.


Fair enough. Not consider prop and ace for this? Or you just off a bigger dose so cruising ATM?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Fair enough. Not consider prop and ace for this? Or you just off a bigger dose so cruising ATM?


yeah just come off a TTM cycle so keeping it low for a while.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Good decision mate best of luck will be following


Cheers mate

Always been tempted to do a wee var cycle but one of the main reasons I have stayed clear is the whole loss of sex drve shut down stuff that comes along with it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Always been tempted to do a wee var cycle but one of the main reasons I have stayed clear is the whole loss of sex drve shut down stuff that comes along with it


Look into tbol. I used that for my very first cycle. Got good gains, strength was well up and no loss of sex drive


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Look into tbol. I used that for my very first cycle. Got good gains, strength was well up and no loss of sex drive


Did you do pct after?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Time to go train chest! will update later and add a pic of my fat [email protected] self lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Heard of ppl using butter in their coffee before lol, maybe try that!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Did you do pct after?


I did yeah


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

In. Get some fvcking pictures up ****o!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Heard of ppl using butter in their coffee before lol, maybe try that!!


That sounds pretty rank lol!!

Hmm peanut butter coffee? lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chest done

Flat Bench

Incline Bench both on smith

Cable flys

Cable front raises

machine press

Tricep pushdowns ez bar attachment on cables

overhead tricep extensions with same attachment

rope pull downs

could barely take my tshirt off after lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Heres my before pic

Fat cnut!! I will add this and one of bettys to the original post @BettySwallocks what one you want me to add?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What % bf is that? I think we are similar in our physiques dizzee

Regards the elmlea, I compared nutritional content of elmlea and morrisons and the morrisons won hands down for carb / sugar content


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> By the way whats the deal with the power ranger pics lol?


Probably the same as you mate, not confident in showing my body until I finish my cut and get some abs out. Then I will swap my avi to one of me 

I use to have a red power ranger, but someone pointed out that the red power ranger went into gay porn when he stopped being a ranger so it was due a change. The new gold power ranger represents me hitting 1001 posts today and getting gold status, woop


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

No idea what bf% is maybe 20-25 really not sure mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Heres my before pic
> 
> Fat cnut!! I will add this and one of bettys to the original post @BettySwallocks what one you want me to add?
> 
> View attachment 123531


put that front body shot please pal, just done legs feeling dead.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Done

I do legs on a tuesday so i have a wednesday off after as always in agony the next day struggle to walk to the gym lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well for me today has went like this

Breakfast (slept in so rushed)

4 Slices of bacon

Lunch

Tuna in evoo 2 slice of cheese

snack

2 pepperami

coffee with cream

Trained

Dinner

Minute steak and 2 sausages with green beans

Snack

5 egg omlette with 2 slice of cheese,chilli powder and garlic powder was tasty as fcuk!!

Drank 2 litres of water with no added sugar kia ora

Had the eggs at night since i missed this morning and I was starving lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Will keep an eye on this mate, try get a spotter for barbell bench mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bacon and eggs for breakfast feel like a king, how is this even dieting?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a 5 egg cheese omelete starting to feel lethargic today already.

When are we best to do our first carb up?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Had a 5 egg cheese omelete starting to feel lethargic today already. When are we best to do our first carb up?


Will take about 4-5 days to be a fat burner, at the moment your body is still crying for carbs. You will feel light headed and really lazy, you have to be in full ketosis before carb up from what ive read, around 14 days for first carb. Maybe T3 would help well lazyness?



Prodot said:


> Will keep an eye on this mate, try get a spotter for barbell bench mate


If no spotter I use dumbells, although im struggling to get them both up to start me off. Particularly on shoudler press or incline bench


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Will take about 4-5 days to be a fat burner, at the moment your body is still crying for carbs. You will feel light headed and really lazy, you have to be in full ketosis before carb up from what ive read, around 14 days for first carb. Maybe T3 would help well lazyness?
> 
> If no spotter I use dumbells, although im struggling to get them both up to start me off. Particularly on shoudler press or incline bench


Dumbells you still need a spot if they are heavy, even if you flick your knees up ha, for me anyway


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

leave the refeed for 14 days if you can- im on day 8 and im loving it- no cravings now at all i may not even refeed on Sunday!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm defo going to get on this once I'm happy with my amount of mass/lifts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> leave the refeed for 14 days if you can- im on day 8 and im loving it- no cravings now at all i may not even refeed on Sunday!


14days?!??! by that do you mean stick to the diet plan completely for 14 days before i can have a proper sunday dinner?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> 14days?!??! by that do you mean stick to the diet plan completely for 14 days before i can have a proper sunday dinner?


yes dude!!!!!

or do your own sunday dinner?

belly of pork with green beans and mashed califlower and proper gravy with all the fat in, maybe some butter- mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

14 days of hell!

What about alcohol while on keto? meant to have a night out on friday lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> 14 days of hell!
> 
> What about alcohol while on keto? meant to have a night out on friday lol


With no carbs in you to soak up the ale, taxi by 8pm i reckon mate


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> 14 days of hell!
> 
> What about alcohol while on keto? meant to have a night out on friday lol


oi!

ha


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> 14 days of hell!
> 
> What about alcohol while on keto? meant to have a night out on friday lol


i managed to fit in a bottle of bubbly on it- super low carb that stuff  stayed in ketosis


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i managed to fit in a bottle of bubbly on it- super low carb that stuff  stayed in ketosis


Hmm Are spirits low carb?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Hmm Are spirits low carb?


yup

http://fatstate.com/104/keto-lowcarb-alcohol/


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So a few vodka and diet cokes will be fine then when I say a few I mean 10 lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe stick to coke zero or pepsi max?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Maybe stick to coke zero or pepsi max?


Im going out in a place called falkirk im not sure if they will even heard of coke zero lol if thats available then i will go for that

Is coke zero keto friendly in general? I miss not having a coke when at the cinema twice per week lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Im going out in a place called falkirk im not sure if they will even heard of coke zero lol if thats available then i will go for that
> 
> Is coke zero keto friendly in general? I miss not having a coke when at the cinema twice per week lol


Yes coke zero has no carbs and no sugar and is pretty much free


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Yes coke zero has no carbs and no sugar and is pretty much free


Just downed a can helps slightly with sweet cravings tastes not bad as well much better than diet coke!

starving now though and nothing till 7.30

this part of the day is a killer specially being at work having nothing keto friendly in the canteen, They have chilli peanuts that look and taste like nobbys nuts but im imagining they will have carbs


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Just downed a can helps slightly with sweet cravings tastes not bad as well much better than diet coke!
> 
> starving now though and nothing till 7.30
> 
> this part of the day is a killer specially being at work having nothing keto friendly in the canteen, They have chilli peanuts that look and taste like nobbys nuts but im imagining they will have carbs


I'm in exactly the same boat mate, nothing to eat since 2 and nothing now till 7, gunna call in the supermarket for some kale and try out the kale chips recipe for time tomorrow.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat mate, nothing to eat since 2 and nothing now till 7, gunna call in the supermarket for some kale and try out the kale chips recipe for time tomorrow.


I just a couple spoons of elm lea this feels so wrong eating all this fat

Kale chips recipe?? where did you find that?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I just a couple spoons of elm lea this feels so wrong eating all this fat
> 
> Kale chips recipe?? where did you find that?


i know its hard to understand but it seems an easy enough diet to stick to, dont think i'm gunna be able to go 14days without yourkshire puddings though. I think it was @MuchieBites that mentioned Kale chips so ive just googled it now for the recipe, looks a decent snack.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> i know its hard to understand but it seems an easy enough diet to stick to, dont think i'm gunna be able to go 14days without yourkshire puddings though. I think it was @MuchieBites that mentioned Kale chips so ive just googled it now for the recipe, looks a decent snack.


I googled it too i dont really like the look of them lol

I cant go 14 days either lol im going to order keto sticks to check if im in keto after friday if i have a few drinks.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> this part of the day is a killer specially being at work having nothing keto friendly in the canteen, They have chilli peanuts that look and taste like nobbys nuts but im imagining they will have carbs


avoid the canteen, too much temptations, make your own dinner, tuna is simple for work lunch

I tried using the canteen once, asked for 200g chicken........ "ummm we give 2 slices per portion"

Grab some effies if hungry


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> avoid the canteen, too much temptations, make your own dinner, tuna is simple for work lunch
> 
> I tried using the canteen once, asked for 200g chicken........ "ummm we give 2 slices per portion"
> 
> Grab some effies if hungry


I bring tuna and cheese in for lunch and 2 pepperami for snacks

What are effies?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> I bring tuna and cheese in for lunch and 2 pepperami for snacks
> 
> What are effies?


ephedrine


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> ephedrine


Dont have any of that to hand lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Dont have any of that to hand lol


Better send ya source a text  my guy usually has a few hundred floating around, so not a long wait on them


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Better send ya source a text  my guy usually has a few hundred floating around, so not a long wait on them


I dont have a source I dont use any gear lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Better send ya source a text  my guy usually has a few hundred floating around, so not a long wait on them


**** using a dealer for ephedrine when pharmaceutical grade can be bought online with ease....

Good luck with the keto guys!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> **** using a dealer for ephedrine when pharmaceutical grade can be bought online with ease....
> 
> Good luck with the keto guys!


Cheers @lxm good to see you in here


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

*Update*

Weighed myself tonight came in at 190lbs I thought i was 187 but obv not lol so starting weight 190lbs lets see what its at in 8 weeks

Breakfast

3 whole eggs 3 egg whites 2 slice of cheese fried in evoo

Snack

pepperami

Lunch

Tuna in mayo and evoo with 2 slice of cheese

snack

Pepperami and a can of coke zero

Trained

Dinner

2 breaded birdseye fish with green beans (scraped off the bread crumbs)

Off to the cinema now to see The Purge, Will get myself a medium coke zero there then when I come home I will have 2 slices of cheese then hit the sack!

Btw felt brilliant when training legs tonight managed 8 reps on a 120kg squat which im happy about, took 2 caffine tabs before hand as was feeling a bit tired

@BettySwallocks get updating!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just at the gym as we speak smashing chest, diets been exactly as planned so far apart from tried some of those kale crisps which were nasty as **** and its all i can taste now, breath smells like a fart. energy still seems to be there which is a plus.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just at the gym as we speak smashing chest, diets been exactly as planned so far apart from tried some of those kale crisps which were nasty as **** and its all i can taste now, breath smells like a fart. energy still seems to be there which is a plus.


UKm while in the gym tut tut lol!

Ah I knew they sounded and looked pretty bad lol ive just had 2 slice of bacon microwaved and some more cheese i dont feel hungry anymore so can go to bed happy lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> UKm while in the gym tut tut lol!
> 
> Ah I knew they sounded and looked pretty bad lol ive just had 2 slice of bacon microwaved and some more cheese i dont feel hungry anymore so can go to bed happy lol


Strictly between exercises of course lol and yep absolutely gross never again, reminded me of dry sea weed. what was the purge like? looks good in the adverts but keep hearing mixed reviews about it?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Strictly between exercises of course lol and yep absolutely gross never again, reminded me of dry sea weed. what was the purge like? looks good in the adverts but keep hearing mixed reviews about it?


I wouldnt pay to go and see it mate I thought it was brutal plus the fact that people on either side of me were loud as fcuk! I mean why do they put pop corn in paper bags ffs lol!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just at the gym as we speak smashing chest, diets been exactly as planned so far apart from tried some of those kale crisps which were nasty as **** and its all i can taste now, breath smells like a fart. energy still seems to be there which is a plus.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i love kale crisps (but then i love seaweed..)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a recipe which I think is pretty much zero carb chicken nuggets not looked into macros but i have made them before and they were awesome!!

Chicken breast diced

Almond flour

parmasan

salt

pepper

chilli powder

evoo

Mix some parmasan,almond flour,salt,pepper,chillipowder in a bowl

dip chicken in evoo

coat in mixture

lay on a baking tray

oven for 30 mins ant about 190c

Chicken nuggets! Try it you will love them thinking about making a batch and keeping in fridge just take a couple and microwave them for a snack if you get hungry


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How many portions and whats the macros per portion?

Im saving up my protien cals during the day as tonight its BBQ weather


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> How many portions and whats the macros per portion?
> 
> Im saving up my protien cals during the day as tonight its BBQ weather


I dont know mate I havent got time to work it all out just yet I will try update when I can

Hard to be exact as well depends how much of the mixture you stick to each one some will be more than others i guess


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just saw these on another thread are on sale for 4 quid apparently just now

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=277095382

2 of them topped with a slice of bacon and a slice of cheese theres some high fat high protein low carb dinners right there!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breakfast

5 egg 2 slice of cheese fried in evoo

Snack pepperami

Lunch

tuna in evoo and mayo

snack pepperami 2 spoon of double cream

Dinner

minced beef in evoo and gravy with green beans

only had a litre of water today, im craving chocolate really badly. going to get myself a couple cans of coke zero to help curb sweet cravings. Thank god for coke zero being keto friendly lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Somebodies birthday at work today and the rule is they have to bring a load of cakes in. Good lord did that take some will power to stay away from, know what you mean with the cravings @Dizzee! it's starting to get to me too, lets just hope it gets easier!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Somebodies birthday at work today and the rule is they have to bring a load of cakes in. Good lord did that take some will power to stay away from, know what you mean with the cravings @Dizzee! it's starting to get to me too, lets just hope it gets easier!


Mate I was reading that thinking no no noooo till you said it took some willpower lol! Good man!! Yeah it's this weekend I'm worried about I don't know if I can resist carbs pasta n stuff busy at the weekend too so will be hard to eat at times. Hoping these drinks on Friday don't ruin this 5 or 6 wee vodkas with coke zero or diet coke should be ok though I would think il make sure I eat zero carbs so they few drinks are the only carbs I'm taking in. Stupid night out I'd happily not go but I'd let my mate down and it's been planned or ages. Got ketostix on the way are you getting them?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Mate I was reading that thinking no no noooo till you said it took some willpower lol! Good man!! Yeah it's this weekend I'm worried about I don't know if I can resist carbs pasta n stuff busy at the weekend too so will be hard to eat at times. Hoping these drinks on Friday don't ruin this 5 or 6 wee vodkas with coke zero or diet coke should be ok though I would think il make sure I eat zero carbs so they few drinks are the only carbs I'm taking in. Stupid night out I'd happily not go but I'd let my mate down and it's been planned or ages. Got ketostix on the way are you getting them?


I'm not doing bad so far havn't slipped with the diet whatsoever apart from that extra pepperami today, hard lines on the drinking i've been going out every weekend getting smashed for the last god knows how long so this will be an interesting change. gunna have to find a new hobby to keep me indoors lol. nope havnt got any keto sticks i suppose i should do, have you got a link to where you've ordered yours from?

Atleast its night off the gym tonight, can barely walk after mondays leg session, im sure the low carbs have an impact on DOMS.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm not doing bad so far havn't slipped with the diet whatsoever apart from that extra pepperami today, hard lines on the drinking i've been going out every weekend getting smashed for the last god knows how long so this will be an interesting change. gunna have to find a new hobby to keep me indoors lol. nope havnt got any keto sticks i suppose i should do, have you got a link to where you've ordered yours from?
> 
> Atleast its night off the gym tonight, can barely walk after mondays leg session, im sure the low carbs have an impact on DOMS.


same mate diet has been spot on my work mates getting sick of me stinking the room out with pepperamis lol

As for drinking I usually go out once per month on payday and thats it, I have a cinema pass so i go there to keep me occupied alot also i got an xbox so some fifa or call of duty helps. Im glad to have a night off my chest tris and legs are sore today like! I think you might be right about the low carbs affecting doms

I just got mines from amazon mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ketostix-Reagent-Strips-Ketone-strips/dp/B000V3IV3O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370459557&sr=8-1&keywords=ketostix

So what you doing about diet this weekend you sticking to low carb or you going to go for a day of having some carbs?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> same mate diet has been spot on my work mates getting sick of me stinking the room out with pepperamis lol
> 
> As for drinking I usually go out once per month on payday and thats it, I have a cinema pass so i go there to keep me occupied alot also i got an xbox so some fifa or call of duty helps. Im glad to have a night off my chest tris and legs are sore today like! I think you might be right about the low carbs affecting doms
> 
> ...


That's what i need an xbox, might have a browse see whats on ebay, i'll check them ketostix out then. Saturday will bethe regular plan but as for this Sunday i think the only way to keep me on track is to have a Sunday dinner, being a yorkshire man i cant go without my yorkshire puddings lol, but that's the only meal i'm gunna cheat on everything else sunday will be clean...i hope.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> That's what i need an xbox, might have a browse see whats on ebay, i'll check them ketostix out then. Saturday will bethe regular plan but as for this Sunday i think the only way to keep me on track is to have a Sunday dinner, being a yorkshire man i cant go without my yorkshire puddings lol, but that's the only meal i'm gunna cheat on everything else sunday will be clean...i hope.


You get xbox's pretty cheap now with the new one coming out at xmas, get one so I can smash you at call of duty lol!

Yeah I love going to the carvery get the big massive yorkshires with turkey,gammon, mashed tatties and smother the lot in gravy lol I think i might just have one cheat meal this weekend myself I am hoping the stix come on friday so i can check on friday before i go out then on saturday morning again and if i have a cheat meal on saturday or sunday it would be interesting to check after that to see how it goes, If i can have more carbs and stay in ketosis then happy days


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

subbed, good luck fellas,with holidays approaching to keep indoors get stuck into a good boxset,me and the mrs are into 'the wire' quality tv.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

They sell keto sticks in any pharmacy, paid a fiver for mine, it's nice to get reassurance that what your doing Is workibg


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> subbed, good luck fellas,with holidays approaching to keep indoors get stuck into a good boxset,me and the mrs are into 'the wire' quality tv.


Thanks mate will be so hard for the first while then hopefully just go into cruise mode after that lol, yeah I'm thinking of getting the box set of band of brothers and pacific from love film I love those series I love any world war 2 movies!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> They sell keto sticks in any pharmacy, paid a fiver for mine, it's nice to get reassurance that what your doing Is workibg


Got mine from amazon for fiver as well mate just want to be reassured I'm in ketosis instead of doing it for weeks and realise I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Thanks mate will be so hard for the first while then hopefully just go into cruise mode after that lol, yeah I'm thinking of getting the box set of band of brothers and pacific from love film I love those series I love any world war 2 movies!


Yea on the final season of the wire so got pacific ready to go think the mrs might sit that one out tho,gorey as f**k


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> Yea on the final season of the wire so got pacific ready to go think the mrs might sit that one out tho,gorey as f**k


I think band of brothers is the best of the 2. Yeah it's pretty gory like to much side story in it about there love life's lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Done some shopping for the weekend and next week last night and found a gem of a food for keto!!

Matthesons Original Smoked sausage

100g gives you 310 calories 13g protein 29g of fat and zero carbs

Pretty heavy on the calories but if it fits then get it down you!

Got myself some smoked bavarian cheese slices omg that stuff is unreal! i could sit and eat it all day.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

pretty sure i'm in ketosis now, mouth tastes like crap googled it and there is infact a symptom of ketosis called keto breath, so now i'm week as F*ck and my breath stinks. happy days!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> pretty sure i'm in ketosis now, mouth tastes like crap googled it and there is infact a symptom of ketosis called keto breath, so now i'm week as F*ck and my breath stinks. happy days!


I smoke so my mouth always tastes like stale **** lol

I think some people say about 4 days till you go into ketosis. I feel the same as I always do nothing has changed for me really apart from the fact im craving carbs badly and feel hungry alot


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I smoke so my mouth always tastes like stale **** lol
> 
> I think some people say about 4 days till you go into ketosis. I feel the same as I always do nothing has changed for me really apart from the fact im craving carbs badly and feel hungry alot


managing to keep a little of the hunger away with ECA at the moment, can imagine its terrible doing it completely natty.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> managing to keep a little of the hunger away with ECA at the moment, can imagine its terrible doing it completely natty.


Hmm I wouldnt say terrible just hard to adjust, Im used to just going up to the canteen when im hungry and just taking anything i wantwhere as now I have to wait till the next meal or snack.

Did you order your ketostix? I wish mine would hurry up and arrive so I can check to be sure im doing this right


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Hmm I wouldnt say terrible just hard to adjust, Im used to just going up to the canteen when im hungry and just taking anything i wantwhere as now I have to wait till the next meal or snack.
> 
> Did you order your ketostix? I wish mine would hurry up and arrive so I can check to be sure im doing this right


no havnt ordered them yet, i'm gunna have a browse in town for some at the weekend because theres never anyone at home when postman comes and nearest post office is like 7 miles away, which is a massive pain in the @rse when missing deliveries.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> no havnt ordered them yet, i'm gunna have a browse in town for some at the weekend because theres never anyone at home when postman comes and nearest post office is like 7 miles away, which is a massive pain in the @rse when missing deliveries.


I just get everything delivered to work now the mailroom staff bring it right to my desk lol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Heard of ppl using butter in their coffee before lol, maybe try that!!


This is actually quite nice, used to have this every now and again when I was trying the Harcombe Diet.

Good luck guys by the way!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well Friday is upon us, the sun is shining and all i can think about is lager. however, if all goes to plan i'll be going to pick a ps3 up of one of my stripper friends 160gb slimline with a few games and only 6 months old £50 which i think is an absolute bargain, more money that sense them girls but its all good. That should keep me on the straight and narrow atleast.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having a Cnut of a morning slept in missed breakfast going to be late! If I can make it in for half 9 I can get bacon and fried eggs at the canteen but its highly doubtful that il make it so god knows what I'm gonna do maybe nip in a shop get a packet of ham and have that then a couple spoons of elm lea for fats.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ended up having an amazing breakfast

Double portion of scrambled egg (single is to small)

2 rashers of bacon

Black coffee with sweetner and 4teaspoons of double elm lea

Ahh im satisfied now was starving!

Btw has this diet affected your toilet habbits at all?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> ended up having an amazing breakfast
> 
> Double portion of scrambled egg (single is to small)
> 
> ...


Yep, it has. Used to be a regular in the john now its once a day at the most and trying not to be to grotesque it's like turdzilla when it does come lol.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yep, it has. Used to be a regular in the john now its once a day at the most and trying not to be to grotesque it's like turdzilla when it does come lol.


Ive not been since tuesday lol WTF!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Ive not been since tuesday lol WTF!!


Jeeez thats some serious blockage, you're gunna need sewing back together when that one comes :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Great updates guys! Im on day four and im struggling to get down a tiny meal, feel like gagging/boaking at the site of a meal. Zero appetite.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lxm said:


> Great updates guys! Im on day four and im struggling to get down a tiny meal, feel like gagging/boaking at the site of a meal. Zero appetite.


Why's that then? i could eat a scabby horse me.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Always on keto I'm struck with zero appetite once in light ketosis, think its the high fats


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Jeeez thats some serious blockage, you're gunna need sewing back together when that one comes :lol:


Yeah it will be punishing lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> Great updates guys! Im on day four and im struggling to get down a tiny meal, feel like gagging/boaking at the site of a meal. Zero appetite.


Day 5 for us and I am always starving although the thought of eating more cheese is frightning lol

Dying to get my ketostix as i have no clue if i am in ketosis yet or not

Whats your diet like fancy posting a sample day?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Btw has this diet affected your toilet habbits at all?


Haha, I guess when bulking theres extra food to poop out, when on a calorie defecit your body needs more so uses body fat for fuel. Guess theres not much waste

Im pooping every 4 days, and its a smelly sloppy one at that!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Day 5 for us and I am always starving although the thought of eating more cheese is frightning lol
> 
> Dying to get my ketostix as i have no clue if i am in ketosis yet or not
> 
> Whats your diet like fancy posting a sample day?


The first week when taking myself away from a regular carb diet and getting into ketosis I don't usually count calories, only when I think I'm clear of all carbs/glycogen and in ketosis is when I start counting and go with a meal plan! below is an example of what I have been eating over the last week.

-X4 egg scrambled, 50g cheese, cup of spinach

-200g cold chicken breast, 2tblspn EVOO, 6 green olives, green salad leafs

-30g almonds

-tin tuna, 1tblspn EVOO, 2tblspn mayo

-200g king prawns with cocktail sauce(little naughty, 8g carbs in sauce) green leafy salad, green olives

-x2 home made turkey burgers, x2 rasher bacon, x2 tblspn mayo, 50g cheese

My logic is for the first week when it can be a struggle leaving behind all the wonderful carb'ish crave inducing foods, I will go all out and eat what I want in terms tasty fatty foods to get into ketosis, its less of a struggle, once in ketosis switch some items over and my diet will consist of healthier fats (olive oil, nuts, oily fish)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> The first week when taking myself away from a regular carb diet and getting into ketosis I don't usually count calories, only when I think I'm clear of all carbs/glycogen and in ketosis is when I start counting and go with a meal plan! below is an example of what I have been eating over the last week.
> 
> -X4 egg scrambled, 50g cheese, cup of spinach
> 
> ...


Your diet makes my diet look horrendous im eating things like pepperamis and double cream and cheese, smoked sausage n that lol once I know im in ketosis I might clean it up a bit swap the pepperamis for a protein shake with pb or something

In 8 weeks with one carb up each week realisticly should I see a drastic change in the mirror?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well well well what have we here



Protein ice cream with only 6G of Carbs perr 100ml Im sure the tub is about 120ml so say 8-9g in total? Not a bad wee treat and kinda keto friendly as none of the carbs come from sugar can get them in Holland & Barrett I believe


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> In 8 weeks with one carb up each week realistically should I see a drastic change in the mirror?


Its hard to say imo! I think you will see a change, maybe prolong it to 10-12 weeks.

I've always had the view that the first 14 days are the most crucial and don't really count toward 'fatloss' - During this period your body is going through the transition of using carbs as a fuel source - to using fat (fat stores & fat intake in diet) then the water weight loss, and then you start burning fat, which is why its crucial that you don't carb up in the first 14 days! because by 7 days your body has only just got into keto and started burning, you want to give it another 7 days ontop of that of your body running the fat burn mode before chucking in a carb up to shake up your metabolism

(if the above makes sense)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> Its hard to say imo! I think you will see a change, maybe prolong it to 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I've always had the view that the first 14 days are the most crucial and don't really count toward 'fatloss' - During this period your body is going through the transition of using carbs as a fuel source - to using fat (fat stores & fat intake in diet) then the water weight loss, and then you start burning fat, which is why its crucial that you don't carb up in the first 14 days! because by 7 days your body has only just got into keto and started burning, you want to give it another 7 days ontop of that of your body running the fat burn mode before chucking in a carb up to shake up your metabolism
> 
> (if the above makes sense)


yeah makes perfect sense mate

I really hope my alcohol intake tonight doesnt fcuk it all up, You ever drank on keto?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> yeah makes perfect sense mate
> 
> I really hope my alcohol intake tonight doesnt fcuk it all up, You ever drank on keto?


Alcohol really causes issues! Unless its part of your carb up its a huge no no, even spirits and diet mixers imo.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alcohol really causes issues! Unless its part of your carb up its a huge no no, even spirits and diet mixers imo.


What do you mean it really causes issues? My plan was to have vodka with coke zero not many calories and carb content is pretty low I have ate pretty much zero carbs today so was hoping it would be ok


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> What do you mean it really causes issues? My plan was to have vodka with coke zero not many calories and carb content is pretty low I have ate pretty much zero carbs today so was hoping it would be ok


Getting hammered on vodka and coke zero leads to other alcoholic beverages being consumed, followed by a carb craving frenzy of takeaway whilst drunk, followed by a day of hangover where carbs are your only cure and feel good comfort.

:whistling:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> Getting hammered on vodka and coke zero leads to other alcoholic beverages being consumed, followed by a carb craving frenzy of takeaway whilst drunk, followed by a day of hangover where carbs are your only cure and feel good comfort.
> 
> :whistling:


Ahh I see where your coming from now lol well hows this

Cheese burger on the way home throw away the bun then just suffer and deal with it the next day and not eat carbs I have done it all week I will control myself as I dont want the whole week counting for nothing.

Probs 6 vodkas with coke zero/diet coke whatever they have in the bar I wont be drunk much on that anyway so I might wake up feeling brand new lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ahh I see where your coming from now lol well hows this
> 
> Cheese burger on the way home throw away the bun then just suffer and deal with it the next day and not eat carbs I have done it all week I* will control myself as I dont want the whole week counting for nothing.*
> 
> ...


That's what I told myself most Friday nights whilst on keto last year :whistling: Never went to plan and put myself back 3-4 days!

I'm sure you will have the self control! Make sure its chicken kebab without the bread or sauce and you are sorted :beer:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> That's what I told myself most Friday nights whilst on keto last year :whistling: Never went to plan and put myself back 3-4 days!
> 
> I'm sure you will have the self control! Make sure its chicken kebab without the bread or sauce and you are sorted :beer:


Chicken kebab how could I forget about them lol one of my fav foods!!I usually just eat the chicken and a bit salad anyway only thing that will change will be no sauce lol

trained at lucnh time today and right now I feel like ****. Been for a jobby twice lol second one was a case of the gary glitters haha

I took a couple of caffine tabs before training so this feeling could be them wearing off hopefully be feeling good again after work might even go hide and have a power nap


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Mate you wont even be tipsy on 6 vodka and cokes, btw, drink through a straw son  hahaha

edit: debating to drink tonight but my liver =[


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Mate you wont even be tipsy on 6 vodka and cokes, btw, drink through a straw son  hahaha
> 
> edit: debating to drink tonight but my liver =[


You get drink quicker on keto apparently plus I'm just drinking socially tonight to watch Scotland get shagged off Croatia lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> You get drink quicker on keto apparently plus I'm just drinking socially tonight to watch Scotland get shagged off Croatia lol


True I forgot duh no carbs.. Nice one  3-1 Croatia


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> True I forgot duh no carbs.. Nice one  3-1 Croatia


Wee 1-0 win will do nicely lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Wee 1-0 win will do nicely lol


fvcker


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FFS just visited the fridge and couldn't help myself, 3 pickled onions eaten.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

jobs f*cked just had another 7 and an extra pepperami.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Did i just detect some ketones?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> jobs f*cked just had another 7 and an extra pepperami.


What's wrong with pickles onions they full of carbs? Mate if your getting ketones on your sticks then who cares your in keto lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Whens first weight in?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Whens first weight in?


Il prob do mine next week mate


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

C'mon ya fat ****s - I'm in!!

Good luck fellas.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> What's wrong with pickles onions they full of carbs? Mate if your getting ketones on your sticks then who cares your in keto lol


To be honest i thought root veggies were a big no no on keto but i suppose the stix speak for themselves well happy with that result.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

No problems with alcohol as long as its zero carb spirit with zero drinks slim tonic etc...

Only thing it does is stop the fat burning until alcohol is burned off.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jim. said:


> No problems with alcohol as long as its zero carb spirit with zero drinks slim tonic etc...
> 
> Only thing it does is stop the fat burning until alcohol is burned off.


I had about 7 vodka and diet cokes 2 vodka and coke zero so hopefully will be all good when my keto sticks arrive.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> To be honest i thought root veggies were a big no no on keto but i suppose the stix speak for themselves well happy with that result.


I had a BBQ today I ate 1 burger with cheese 1 lorne sausage 2 link sausage 1 black pudding all with no rolls just a little splash of ketchup was awesome I cooked them while it was still flaming gave it that flame grilled taste


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I had a BBQ today I ate 1 burger with cheese 1 lorne sausage 2 link sausage 1 black pudding all with no rolls just a little splash of ketchup was awesome I cooked them while it was still flaming gave it that flame grilled taste


Had to turn down a bbq invite today as I was painting the fence. Even more gutted now, reading that


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Carefull, sausages have carbs, and so does ketchup


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Had to turn down a bbq invite today as I was painting the fence. Even more gutted now, reading that


BBQ is the best! That's what you get for calling us fat ****s lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> BBQ is the best! That's what you get for calling us fat ****s lol


Haha! You's have got a name to live up to now mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Awww man bbq i need one in my life now, there was a market on in town earlier and one of them was selling venison sausages, had one of them and it tasted like rubber. got a feeling my cheat meal is gunna be tnite now, cant hold in much longer.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> cant hold in much longer.


I had a cheat day 7 days in, had bbq with rolls, bacon sarnie, and a chippy with about 6 rounds of bread for chip sarnies! it rocked.......

However I regretted it the following day, im now on day 19 and had a cheat @ day 7. Gagging for some carbs, feeling moody tired and workouts are getting harder


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Carefull, sausages have carbs, and so does ketchup


Yeah not to many and it's all I've ate so the rest of the night il eat zero carbs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheat day on day 7 how long till you were back in ketosis? I'm dying for carbs but Betty don't do it man!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Fecking ages, ketostix put me back at normal the morning after my cheat, and it took 4 days to get back into the purple


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Fecking ages, ketostix put me back at normal the morning after my cheat, and it took 4 days to get back into the purple


That's sh1t! I wish m stixs would hurry up I'm dying to know if in in ketosis or not I hope last night hasn't fcuked it up while week fr nothing


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Told you already, trip into boots and no more waiting


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Told you already, trip into boots and no more waiting


Skint as fcuk mate literally spent my last 6 quid on the ones from amazon lol HArsh times this month lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dinner for this evening


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> View attachment 124171
> 
> 
> Dinner for this evening


what is it? I'm gunna let team down and order a curry sorry pal lol.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Burger bacon cheese and a tiny spot ketchup and mustard wrapped in a lettuce leaf fcuking lovely!!

Aww man just think that whole week of being hungry and hard dieting for nothing


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Burger bacon cheese and a tiny spot ketchup and mustard wrapped in a lettuce leaf fcuking lovely!!
> 
> Aww man just think that whole week of being hungry and hard dieting for nothing


lol dont say that it's only a minor set back or even is it a set back i did account for one cheat meal a week so aslong as i dont have anything else until next saturday it's all good.

and anyway it's an experiment to see how quick i can get my self back into ketosis so my belly keeps telling me.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol dont say that it's only a minor set back or even is it a set back i did account for one cheat meal a week so aslong as i dont have anything else until next saturday it's all good.
> 
> and anyway it's an experiment to see how quick i can get my self back into ketosis so my belly keeps telling me.


aw aye an experiment, is tha what you call it lol?

I cant wait till after training next friday straight to burger king then a big bag of doritos when i get home then sat will be carbs carbs and more carbs lol gonna do that each week start friday night end saturday night oh and not to forget a big bar of bournville chocolate lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

@BettySwallocks

How was the curry then ya cheat?

4 fried eggs in evoo 3 bacon 2 cheese for breakfast dont think i will ever get sick of bacon!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

It was rank mate, went for the girly option of chicken korma to please our lass and i swear to god the b*stards have poisoned me, felt like sh1te ever since. wish i hadnt of bothered now to be honest.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> It was rank mate, went for the girly option of chicken korma to please our lass and i swear to god the b*stards have poisoned me, felt like sh1te ever since. wish i hadnt of bothered now to be honest.


Aw thats not so good your cheat meal was meant to be pleasing lol

Hows she feeling?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Aw thats not so good your cheat meal was meant to be pleasing lol
> 
> Hows she feeling?


She's okay she didnt have a right lot to be honest, she could live off fresh air that girl i dont know how she does it. dont know if.its a placebo effect but my muscles feel a lot bigger today as thpugh the carbs have filled them out maybe?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear your cheat meal didnt go as planned, the korma got its karma!

Whens your cheat planned dizzee


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> She's okay she didnt have a right lot to be honest, she could live off fresh air that girl i dont know how she does it. dont know if.its a placebo effect but my muscles feel a lot bigger today as thpugh the carbs have filled them out maybe?


Yeah I have heard a few people say they feel that after carbs so maybe mate

Found this cocoa thats very low in carbs so having that with hot water couple spoons of sweetner and a wee bit milk, I couldnt resist my choc cravings still low on carbs though only about 2 grams.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Sorry to hear your cheat meal didnt go as planned, the korma got its karma!
> 
> Whens your cheat planned dizzee


I have been eating a little brown sauce with things today so half cheating lol but next friday night after training its straight to burger king then a big bag of chilli heatwave doritos then all day sat i will eat carbs maybe get a pizza from the chippy as well. back to it sunday


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah I have heard a few people say they feel that after carbs so maybe mate
> 
> Found this cocoa thats very low in carbs so having that with hot water couple spoons of sweetner and a wee bit milk, I couldnt resist my choc cravings still low on carbs though only about 2 grams.


Whats teh choc called? you tried almond milk yet? its not bad


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Whats teh choc called? you tried almond milk yet? its not bad




Never tried almond milk. Going to search some recipes on YouTube tomorrow that are keto friendly


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The Fcukers have arrived!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Go pee dizzee!

(Bought some of that cocoa, if its rank, im blaming you)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Go pee dizzee!
> 
> (Bought some of that cocoa, if its rank, im blaming you)


I tasted some off the spoon it's bitter as fcuk lol!! Spoon of that and spoon of sweetener in a cup is not to bad though and I guess it will be decent for cooking n that


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Am I in ketosis??


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone? ^^


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Anyone? ^^


Yes :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yes :thumbup1:


Exellent!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What's your like Betty, recovered from the Chinese?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> She's okay she didnt have a right lot to be honest, she could live off fresh air that girl i dont know how she does it. dont know if.its a placebo effect but my muscles feel a lot bigger today as thpugh the carbs have filled them out maybe?


I feel like that after my keto week ... sounds like its working

I'm on the keto during the week too.. can I join you guys? 

Can you get keto stix in boots? X


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I feel like that after my keto week ... sounds like its working
> 
> I'm on the keto during the week too.. can I join you guys?
> 
> Can you get keto stix in boots? X


fine by me, more the merrier. Yeah that's where i got mine from in boots, i tried just about everywhere else first though and nowhere had them, you have to get them from the prescription part because apparently diabetics get them for free through prescription.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I feel like that after my keto week ... sounds like its working
> 
> I'm on the keto during the week too.. can I join you guys?
> 
> Can you get keto stix in boots? X


I believe you can get them yeah I just ordered them from amazon though and got them delivered took about 3 days though so If you want them fast just goto your local chemist

You want to join our log? If so just post up your diet and a before pic and I will add it to the original post


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> What's your like Betty, recovered from the Chinese?


I'm gunna test again tonight see if i'm back in. i hope so.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm gunna test again tonight see if i'm back in. i hope so.


I thought you were still getting purple? See as soon as i pee on it, It instantly turns purple lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I thought you were still getting purple? See as soon as i pee on it, It instantly turns purple lol


I tested on saturday morning and got the ketones but then i had my poisoned indian saturday night and havnt tested since, best get checked when i'm home form work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

184lbs 33% BF 5, 2"

Keto days I will be eating 1647 kcals 146g protein 112g fat 22g carbs

This is what I've lost right now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I tested on saturday morning and got the ketones but then i had my poisoned indian saturday night and havnt tested since, best get checked when i'm home form work.


You never know mate you might still be in ketosis


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Decent progress yummy mummy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Decent progress yummy mummy


Thanks... could not get keto stix anywhere


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the journal @YummyMummy

Heres a link to some Ketostix http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ketostix-Reagent-Strips-Ketone-strips/dp/B000V3IV3O/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1370963168&sr=1-1&keywords=ketostix

Order today you should get them for Friday


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Welcome to the journal @YummyMummy
> 
> Heres a link to some Ketostix http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ketostix-Reagent-Strips-Ketone-strips/dp/B000V3IV3O/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1370963168&sr=1-1&keywords=ketostix
> 
> Order today you should get them for Friday


Thanks dizzee I've ordered some


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks dizzee I've ordered some


No problemo

So what does your diet look like?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Meal 1: bacon and egg

Post workout : protein shake

Meal 2: chicken with cream and Stilton, extra virgin oil, veg

Meal 3: peperami and protein shake, evo, peanut butter

Meal 4 : beef chili with veg , evo

Meal 5 : quark jelly and down some evo


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Meal 1: bacon and egg
> 
> Post workout : protein shake
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty good!

How many eggs and bacon do you have on Meal 1?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds pretty good!
> 
> How many eggs and bacon do you have on Meal 1?


Depends I'm not a lover of eggs ... I may have a couple of rashers and a fried egg..


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Meal 1: bacon and egg
> 
> Post workout : protein shake
> 
> ...


The chicken with cream and stilton sounds immense, have you got a recipe for that?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> The chicken with cream and stilton sounds immense, have you got a recipe for that?


Yes sure... its simples 

grill chicken on foreman... 20g double cream, 20g Stilton, 5g evo

Bang the cream, stilton and evo in a small pan... keep heat low and mix until cheese has melted, walah!!

Poor over chicken when done. You will need a spoon to eat up any sauce left over yummmmy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Will try this tonight


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Will try this tonight


Let me know what you think x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tempted to weigh myself tonight. Started diet last Monday so a full week wonder if I've lost anything. I feel like I have


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

20ml cream or g? Myfitnesspal doesn't have macros in 20g


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh dear not registering ketones, no cheat meal for me from now on i dont think. been frying my morning eggs in olive oil lately do you think that could have any effect?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> 20ml cream or g? Myfitnesspal doesn't have macros in 20g


sorry yes 20ml 

P.s the title needs changing on this thread :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> 20ml cream or g? Myfitnesspal doesn't have macros in 20g


sorry yes 20ml 

P.s the title needs changing on this thread :whistling:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Oh dear not registering ketones, no cheat meal for me from now on i dont think. been frying my morning eggs in olive oil lately do you think that could have any effect?


I use a tablespoon of evoo in the morning for my eggs then at dinner for whatever I have so I doubt it mate give it a couple days strict with the diet and you should fall back into ketosis I reckon it's just been your curry that's done it mate.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

swettyBollocks when did you have the curry?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

**Update**

Legs tonight fcuking half assed attempt felt weak as fcuk with no energy!

HOWEVER!!!!

Weighed myself same day and time as I did last week I was 190lbs tonight I was down to 185!! Must be doing something right lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> **Update**
> 
> Legs tonight fcuking half assed attempt felt weak as fcuk with no energy!
> 
> ...


Wohooo:bounce:

Something must be working Dizzee!!... when do we post pictures every few weeks or months ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Wohooo:bounce:
> 
> Something must be working Dizzee!!... when do we post pictures every few weeks or months ?


I'm just gonna post a picture again after 8 weeks then decide if I'm gonna continue the diet or start something new but it's upto you,if you want to post sooner than that then go for it same to you @BettySwallocks


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> swettyBollocks when did you have the curry?


Saturday night but it made me ill as f*ck


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you been eating less than 30 carbs since then?...You will probably be in ketosis tomorrow 

ooo where abouts in west yorkshire are you?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Have you been eating less than 30 carbs since then?...You will probably be in ketosis tomorrow
> 
> ooo where abouts in west yorkshire are you?


Wakefield, but my old man lives in Leeds in wortley i think.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Belle isle... not far from wakey really 

how far are you guys into this diet?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Belle isle... not far from wakey really


My brother used to live there with his ex wife dangerous place lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Parts of it is!! where I am it's fine


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

This is only the second week of the diet


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Same as me!! cool


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> View attachment 124284
> View attachment 124285
> 
> 
> Never tried almond milk. Going to search some recipes on YouTube tomorrow that are keto friendly


Just tried some, it was vile!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Just tried some, it was vile!


What did you try??


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That cocoa with hot water


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> That cocoa with hot water


I told you it's bitter use some sweetener with it and its ok lol pay attention Maddox lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweetener is the devil, horrible after taste, plus it's bad for ya


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Sweetener is the devil, horrible after taste, plus it's bad for ya


I dont think a little sweetner is going to harm you much mate depending what one you use ther not bad, Truvia and Splenda I found taste the best plus once its in the cocoa you dont taste it just sweetens the drink up.

Your telling me to take ephedrine and your worried about a little sweetner lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys how we doing this morning? The headaches haven't kicked in yet... there is time

Was deadlift day for me today!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey guys how we doing this morning? The headaches haven't kicked in yet... there is time
> 
> Was deadlift day for me today!!


Good morning Im not bad its my rest day today so Im looking forward to going home after work and chilling the fcuk out lol

Tested again this morning stix are still purple


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Good morning Im not bad its my rest day today so Im looking forward to going home after work and chilling the fcuk out lol
> 
> Tested again this morning stix are still purple


Thats good about the stix ... keto is a killer for tiredness and moodiness


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thats good about the stix ... keto is a killer for tiredness and moodiness


I dont feel tired o moody I just feel low on energy and weaker while in the gym. Cant wait till I have shredded some fat and can get the calories up and start trying to add some lean mass!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hungry as ever, grouchy as fcuk and still not in ketosis :cursing: got some BSI products on the way to help me with my cut, so all hope is not lost yet


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I dont feel tired o moody I just feel low on energy and weaker while in the gym. Cant wait till I have shredded some fat and can get the calories up and start trying to add some lean mass!!


What are you going to do when it comes to lean bulking? I was thinking of keeping the diet as it is and slowly start adding carbs each week.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> What are you going to do when it comes to lean bulking? I was thinking of keeping the diet as it is and slowly start adding carbs each week.


Yeah I am going to up the carbs slowly week by week and do cardio more. Upping the carbs means upping calories so It should all fall into place after a few weeks

Also I will be taking out the pepperamis and all that crap and adding in other things


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> What are you going to do when it comes to lean bulking? I was thinking of keeping the diet as it is and slowly start adding carbs each week.


Im going to star carb cycling after the 8 week :thumbup:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Im going to star carb cycling after the 8 week :thumbup:


in a calorie defecit or surplus?


----------



## jimmbowen (Jun 12, 2013)

Can I join in on this guys? Started last Monday at 176 aiming to get down to about 160lbs 5.9ft(.5)! Weighed in today at 169 cutting at about 1800 calories. Going to cheat/refeed this weekend as well.

Diet has mainly consisted of mince, chicken wrapped in Serrano ham fried in butter. Lots of salads/greens with full fat dressings. Usually eat in an intermittent fasting way so 1st meal at 1pm second at 6/7pm find you fill up really well this way. Coke zeros help and pork crunch!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmbowen said:


> Can I join in on this guys? Started last Monday at 176 aiming to get down to about 160lbs 5.9ft(.5)! Weighed in today at 169 cutting at about 1800 calories. Going to cheat/refeed this weekend as well.
> 
> Diet has mainly consisted of mince, chicken wrapped in Serrano ham fried in butter. Lots of salads/greens with full fat dressings. Usually eat in an intermittent fasting way so 1st meal at 1pm second at 6/7pm find you fill up really well this way. Coke zeros help and pork crunch!


In all honesty mate Your better off starting your own journal before we know it there will be half the board in this one and will become a bit to much I think 3 is ideal so would prefer to keep it that way for now, sorry

Good luck with the diet though mate sounds like you got it sussed the fasting style sounds decent might give it a go for a couple of weeks myself.


----------



## jimmbowen (Jun 12, 2013)

That's fine. Wasn't gonna log with loads of updates just bounce meal ideas etc around. Will keep an eye in here anyway.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmbowen said:


> That's fine. Wasn't gonna log with loads of updates just bounce meal ideas etc around. Will keep an eye in here anyway.


Sounds good man


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> in a calorie defecit or surplus?


Defecit.. I have a lot of fat to shift x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmbowen said:


> That's fine. Wasn't gonna log with loads of updates just bounce meal ideas etc around. Will keep an eye in here anyway.


I would think meal ideas are aloud


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

meal ideas never go a miss get bored of the same sh!t easily lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Tonight I have 225 g chicken seasoned with Schwartz Cajun, 100g broccoli, 50g green beans, 4 mushrooms hollowed out and loaded with cheese

Will enjoy with a pint of lemon squash 

Before bed it will be 150g turkey breast seasoned in Schwartz classic BBQ


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Having a cheat meal on Saturday...... pizza


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Tonight I have 225 g chicken seasoned with Schwartz Cajun, 100g broccoli, 50g green beans, 4 mushrooms hollowed out and loaded with cheese
> 
> Will enjoy with a pint of lemon squash
> 
> Before bed it will be 150g turkey breast seasoned in Schwartz classic BBQ


ohhh you bloody legend i love mushies, so what we're saying is portobello mushrooms are keto friendly yeah?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

http://josepharcita.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html?m=1

About half way down is a list of keto friendly foods

I'm using half fat cheese, it's higher in protein but lower in fat. But my fat allowance is less than yours

Get in the bacon and mushroom omelettes


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> http://josepharcita.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html?m=1
> 
> About half way down is a list of keto friendly foods
> 
> ...


Reps for the awsome find.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Having a cheat meal on Saturday...... pizza


Start my refeed on friday evening after training and its straight to burger king then saturday il eat carbs with every meal including possibly a dominoes pizza at night lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lucky buggers, no cheat meals for me from now on i dont think, although my diet is going to remain Keto theres going to be some big changes to it next week.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> ohhh you bloody legend i love mushies, so what we're saying is portobello mushrooms are keto friendly yeah?


Any mushrooms are.. long as you have 30g or less of carbs a day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> lucky buggers, no cheat meals for me from now on i dont think, although my diet is going to remain Keto theres going to be some big changes to it next week.


What are your macros like? X


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just found these little keto gems if you need a quick snack! You can get ham ones too


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Where did you get them from?... I love peperami at the moment HOT HOT HOT LOL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> What are your macros like? X


Macros will be 2156cals, 156g fat, 164g protein, 24g carbs x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Just found these little keto gems if you need a quick snack! You can get ham ones too
> 
> View attachment 124678
> View attachment 124679


they used to sell those at the petrol station near my work, beauty.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Macros will be 2156cals, 156g fat, 164g protein, 24g carbs x


You should be a in keto very soon then  try taking a test first thing in the morning when you get up...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well i have good news and bad news... good news is i've just tested and i'm back in ketosis!... bad news is i've put on 2lbs since the start of the challenge lol which is a bit of an epic fail, could be due to BSI's mtren that i've just started usin pre workout though, or so i hope.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> You should be a in keto very soon then  try taking a test first thing in the morning when you get up...


I'm in


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Where did you get them from?... I love peperami at the moment HOT HOT HOT LOL


Got them from sainsbury, yeah red pepperami is the damage!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm in


Excellent!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Bit of a dodgy topic guys, but are you pooping? When on keto im a once every 4 day pooper, since I had my refeed on Monday ive been twice a day, and the weight is comming off.

Refeeds are good!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Ketosticks are not really a good indicator, so save your time and money and don't bother.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Bit of a dodgy topic guys, but are you pooping? When on keto im a once every 4 day pooper, since I had my refeed on Monday ive been twice a day, and the weight is comming off.
> 
> Refeeds are good!


A common side effect of a keto style diet mate. Get some psyllium husks, 10g a day with plenty water. Or any other type of fibre supplement.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

you don't poo or fart :laugh:

jesus, I'm just dowing EVOO :death:


----------



## jimmbowen (Jun 12, 2013)

Pork Belly with garlic and fennel seeds for dinner tonight. Fatty! Lots of broccoli and cauliflower to go with it and a small amount of gravy.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Ketosticks are not really a good indicator, so save your time and money and don't bother.


Why's that then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Bit of a dodgy topic guys, but are you pooping? When on keto im a once every 4 day pooper, since I had my refeed on Monday ive been twice a day, and the weight is comming off.
> 
> Refeeds are good!


I've not been regular then when I do it's one decent one then one case of the Gary glitters lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Why's that then?


Because the presence of ketones in your urine does not necessarily mean ketosis. The further your body gets into ketosis, the more efficient it will become at using ketones as energy, meaning less of them will be in your urine to detect. The reading is also affected by the amount of water in your urine, the more water the lower the reading. So they're pretty inaccurate really.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Because the presence of ketones in your urine does not necessarily mean ketosis. The further your body gets into ketosis, the more efficient it will become at using ketones as energy, meaning less of them will be in your urine to detect. The reading is also affected by the amount of water in your urine, the more water the lower the reading. So they're pretty inaccurate really.


Pretty good when first starting the diet to check IMO I wouldn't have have known if I was in ketosis without them so even if there not 100% accurate at least they give you a bit of a clue if your going in the right direction I'd hate to have went a couple weeks to realise I haven't been in ketosis and that's a couple weeks wasted


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm on low carbs now (about 80g from oats in the morning and veg) if I swap that for a bacon n eggs brekkie instead wud I go into keto eventually? Or do you need a certain level fats to get into keto? What macro split are we talking?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mrwalker said:


> I'm on low carbs now (about 80g from oats in the morning and veg) if I swap that for a bacon n eggs brekkie instead wud I go into keto eventually? Or do you need a certain level fats to get into keto? What macro split are we talking?


I thinks its a case of getting 65% of your cals from fats, 30% from protein and 5% from carbs, or there abouts. Just don't go over 30g of carbs a day.


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea so I cud lower my protein and up the fats,might have to give this a try,bacon in the mornings again sounds good


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> Yea so I cud lower my protein and up the fats,might have to give this a try,bacon in the mornings again sounds good


Give it a try mate especially if your fat loss has slowed maybe trying keto will help kick start the fat loss again


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

New keto diet for next week, this ones a bit more expensive so the closer it gets to pay day i'll probably revert back to the original...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> New keto diet for next week, this ones a bit more expensive so the closer it gets to pay day i'll probably revert back to the original...
> 
> View attachment 124798


Looks a better diet Im going to change mine when I get paid at the end of the month


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> New keto diet for next week, this ones a bit more expensive so the closer it gets to pay day i'll probably revert back to the original...
> 
> View attachment 124798


Are them calories deficit?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Are them calories deficit?


2300 is probably by about a few hundres, but in keto apparently you're supposed to stay near maintenance, i'm not sure of the science behind it so i won't spout some bulls1t to you lol. then factoring in whatever cardio and general calorie burning that gets done throughout the day its probably going to put me under 2000cals/day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Noticed theres no fish oil on there betty, im taking 15ml of cod liver in morning, helps shift fat


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Noticed theres no fish oil on there betty, im taking 15ml of cod liver in morning, helps shift fat


never even thought about that i have a multivitamin and 3 x omega 3 fish oil caps a day.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

They are fats, got to track them on MFP


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just done it now, it's added 20cals and 2g of fat.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe thats what I'm doing wrong.. I am in deficit .. worried x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You people hungry? I ate 1.5 hrs ago and could eat more - thinking of swapping from chicken to turkey, less calories so can eat larger portions


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to eating what I want from 8pm tomorrow till 8pm Saturday!! Pizza pasta crisps Burger King mmmmmm


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

How has the keto effected your lifting?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> How has the keto effected your lifting?


Some days I feel weaker than others however ive been lifting the same weights just not as many reps


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Some days I feel weaker than others however ive been lifting the same weights just not as many reps


I am the same..

How do guys carry out your carb up days... do you start it after your workout ? X


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I'm so looking forward to eating what I want from 8pm tomorrow till 8pm Saturday!! Pizza pasta crisps Burger King mmmmmm


what's the reason for the huge cheat? i'm trying to find a reason to justify a huge cheat


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mrwalker said:


> How has the keto effected your lifting?


so so weak without a pre-workout shot, cant wait for my extreme ripp to arrive through the post.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I am the same..
> 
> How do guys carry out your carb up days... do you start it after your workout ? X


the only carb up i've had was that curry last weekend, i'm bloody starving constantly i can tell you that!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Il be eating loads of carbs tonight and tomorrow throwing in a pizza and a burger just to keep me sane. I take it when you carb up it kicks you out of keto. Couple days to get back in ketosis?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Il be eating loads of carbs tonight and tomorrow throwing in a pizza and a burger just to keep me sane. I take it when you carb up it kicks you out of keto. Couple days to get back in ketosis?


Just read up on it and we're supposed to be doing a carb up each week and yes i'd definately say you'll be out of ketosis after all that considering that lousey curry put me out of it.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just read up on it and we're supposed to be doing a carb up each week and yes i'd definately say you'll be out of ketosis after all that considering that lousey curry put me out of it.


So whats the purpose of the carb up if it takes you out of ketosis?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> So whats the purpose of the carb up if it takes you out of ketosis?


cant remember now, literally just read it 5 minutes ago aswell lol, some science about it retaining more muscle and if you keep in ketosis fat loss will stall i think that was the general jist of it.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Carbs refill your glycogen stores, you will look bigger in the mirror ad will e able to get out those extra few reps, over next 3-4 days you will use up that glycogen from lifting so it needs to be replaced, my carb up is Sunday, roast dinner time!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Carbs refill your glycogen stores, you will look bigger in the mirror ad will e able to get out those extra few reps, over next 3-4 days you will use up that glycogen from lifting so it needs to be replaced, my carb up is Sunday, roast dinner time!


I was just going to type this...

Workout with no carbs , after workout have a banana... your muscles will soak up all that glucose x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Carbs refill your glycogen stores, you will look bigger in the mirror ad will e able to get out those extra few reps, over next 3-4 days you will use up that glycogen from lifting so it needs to be replaced, my carb up is Sunday, roast dinner time!


do you think the source of carbs is an issue?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> do you think the source of carbs is an issue?


Yes but say your carb up is sat and sun. Sat you have your cheat so sun you will eat good carbs high protein and low fat x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes but say your carb up is sat and sun. Sat you have your cheat so sun you will eat good carbs high protein and low fat x


Fvck it then, i'm having a whole trifle saturday night :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

On carb up I eat same calorie deficit as on diet, I just eat clean carbs

Refeed isn't about a 5k calorie pig out


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Fvck it then, i'm having a whole trifle saturday night :thumb:


One cheat meal... clean till you eat that and afterwards ,


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I will go all out tonight then tomorrow will eat pasta with most meals and at night munch on some chocolate and crisps but not to much then sunday back to 25-30g carbs again


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bought some coconut oil from myprotein was due today still not arrived... usually they have been quick with me. They're using hermes courier... there tracking system is crap! !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

My 13th day on keto, no direct carbs, 2000cals.... only lost 2lbs... :whistling: Went through the keto flu stage day 4 & 5.

Looks like im going to have to be stricter wth the diet and re-plan. Bit of a blip considering previous keto losses totalled 50 odd lbs in 6 month period :wub:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lxm said:


> My 13th day on keto, no direct carbs, 2000cals.... only lost 2lbs... :whistling: Went through the keto flu stage day 4 & 5.
> 
> Looks like im going to have to be stricter wth the diet and re-plan. Bit of a blip considering previous keto losses totalled 50 odd lbs in 6 month period :wub:


Are your calories deficit? They should be if you want to loose


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes a deficit... I've been a little lazy and reckon I've accumulated various carbs totalling over 20g from coleslaw, processed meats etc.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lxm said:


> My 13th day on keto, no direct carbs, 2000cals.... only lost 2lbs... :whistling: Went through the keto flu stage day 4 & 5.
> 
> Looks like im going to have to be stricter wth the diet and re-plan. Bit of a blip considering previous keto losses totalled 50 odd lbs in 6 month period :wub:


you've done really well out of it then, what would your typical carb day diet be?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yes a deficit... I've been a little lazy and reckon I've accumulated various carbs totalling over 20g from coleslaw, processed meats etc.


Don't know about you but my muscles do feel flat.. even tho I'm fat I notice it . Looking forward to fulling them up tomorrow x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> you've done really well out of it then, what would your typical carb day diet be?


Only thing is I've had a years break and put a few of the lbs back on.... this is me trying to re-start what I begun.

Original keto progress for me, over 4 stone in under 6 months ;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lxm-albums-progress.html



YummyMummy said:


> Don't know about you but my muscles do feel flat.. even tho I'm fat I notice it . Looking forward to fulling them up tomorrow x


Enjoy the carbup!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Lads is worth noting that every few weeks when you loose weight your maintenance cals go down, therefore you should adjust your defecit to suit

Pointless being 500 cals under defecit for 6 days (3k cals defecit) then having a sunday cheat day thats 3k cals above maintenance

How much coke zero you chaps having? im limiting to a tin a day, but want more!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Awww man I'm in heaven


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Awww man I'm in heaven


Fat get


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Lads is worth noting that every few weeks when you loose weight your maintenance cals go down, therefore you should adjust your defecit to suit
> 
> Pointless being 500 cals under defecit for 6 days (3k cals defecit) then having a sunday cheat day thats 3k cals above maintenance
> 
> How much coke zero you chaps having? im limiting to a tin a day, but want more!


Not a cheat day. A meal!!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Awww man I'm in heaven


That looks lovely, no ketchup tho! heathen!

Looks a kids meal, hope you had two, making me hungry looking at it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I had that then a whole large bar of chocolate and whole large bag of Doritos I am fcuked lol


----------



## jimmbowen (Jun 12, 2013)

Maddox. Having a litre or two of max to keep me sane. Down from 175 to 167 in 12 days. Had a carb up on 1st weekend as well. Put some on but the. Lost the added 3lbs and an extra 2lbs by today.

Also had some vodka and slim tonic and still leaning out losing lbs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm been eating crap all night and my stix have went a darker shade of purple lol wtf??


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe it's the amount of ketones in ya ****, I am guessing you've eaten air of salt and drank crap - dehyrated? I think you got some stronger pee


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I had that then a whole large bar of chocolate and whole large bag of Doritos I am fcuked lol


Last workout of the week... started carbing up, it feels good even tho I'm struggling to get carbs down..not used to them lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Finished my workout about 2 hrs ago, feels nice to have a rest tomorrow. No weight loss this week, altho i realised why...... ive been frying most items but not including the frying aspect in my daily cals, so have probably spent the last week eating maintenance.

Although I have been on nights and weighing straight from nights isnt a good indication due to water retention

Back to grilling!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Finished my workout about 2 hrs ago, feels nice to have a rest tomorrow. No weight loss this week, altho i realised why...... ive been frying most items but not including the frying aspect in my daily cals, so have probably spent the last week eating maintenance.
> 
> Although I have been on nights and weighing straight from nights isnt a good indication due to water retention
> 
> Back to grilling!


I fry steaks and mince in oil and ive lost 2lb... are you eating maintenance?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Straight to the point, it's almost a fortnight in, have any of you lost any fat/weight yet ?

And are you doing cardio to deplete your glycogen quicker ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Kids.

Had my cheat meal yesterday - Indian. Chicken Karachi (peppers, onions, tomato, fresh herbs) with pila rice, flaky paratha bread and a pack of magic stars, felt so bogged down and bloated after it! I don't miss carbs!!!

Burger king looks nice!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Straight to the point, it's almost a fortnight in, have any of you lost any fat/weight yet ?
> 
> And are you doing cardio to deplete your glycogen quicker ?


I do HIIT 6 days... I depleted mine this morning... now busting with carbs


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I do HIIT 6 days... I depleted mine this morning... now busting with carbs


When I was doing keto. Within an hour or two of starting my carb up, I'd nod off in some sort of sugar induced coma ha. I used to go crazy though. The first few hours were carb only, so loads of jelly sweets like Haribo, fruit and dextrose.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> When I was doing keto. Within an hour or two of starting my carb up, I'd nod off in some sort of sugar induced coma ha. I used to go crazy though. The first few hours were carb only, so loads of jelly sweets like Haribo, fruit and dextrose.


I have banana and oats with protein shake afterwards... I did feel really sleepy afterwards.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I fry steaks and mince in oil and ive lost 2lb... are you eating maintenance?


Lost 2 lb over what period? ive been losing a lb a week, just this week ive been hungry as foook, so swapped out whey isolate for chicken breast to fill me up more, which ended up in me frying 5 portions per day, so a lot more fats

Was eating 300 cals below maintenance, but this week with all the frying I reckon I ate maintenance, will see tomorrow on official weigh day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Lost 2 lb over what period? ive been losing a lb a week, just this week ive been hungry as foook, so swapped out whey isolate for chicken breast to fill me up more, which ended up in me frying 5 portions per day, so a lot more fats
> 
> Was eating 300 cals below maintenance, but this week with all the frying I reckon I ate maintenance, will see tomorrow on official weigh day


A week


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeez its gone quiet in here


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey y'all just back from seeing after earth was alright but the stupid accent the kept talking in was a bit annoying and spoiled it a bit lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

45 mins left of Carb day, will have a final cuppa tea, then its carb free for 16 days


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> 45 mins left of Carb day, will have a final cuppa tea, then its carb free for 16 days


Im back to protein and fat lol I feel like ive put weight on over the weekend!

Had the best dinner last night. Chicken breast topped with bbq pulled pork,bacon,cheese and bbq sauce. Got treated to a frankie and bennys and I must say what a combo!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I might do two weeks no carbs... still waiting for my stix to arrive


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I think I might do two weeks no carbs... still waiting for my stix to arrive


I tried this morning and got no ketones


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I think I might do two weeks no carbs... still waiting for my stix to arrive


They just arrived lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I tried this morning and got no ketones


Takes a few days


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey all, sorry for been a bit neglectful of this thread this weekend, its been a terrible one...got locked up because some stupid tramp b*tch decided to throw her bottle of white ligtning over me up town and her equally trampish boyfriend and his pal thought it was the funniest thing known to man, which obviously didn't go down too well with me, police have given me a right kick in and i can barely walk, which just adds to my hate for them, considering it leg night tonight aswell...

But anyway, todays a new day and the start of a new week. Had my bacon and cheese omelette this morning, sardine salad in an hour or so, followed by taco mince with a side of cheese and sour cream mixed with sesame seed a couple of hours later, pre gym its salmon and broccolli, and to end the day a protein shake.

@Bull Terrier has just sent me an e-book of lyle Macdonalds ultimate diet 2.0 so lets see what valuable knowledge i can gain from this.

Hope everybodies weekend went a little smoother than mine anyway.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hey all, sorry for been a bit neglectful of this thread this weekend, its been a terrible one...got locked up because some stupid tramp b*tch decided to throw her bottle of white ligtning over me up town and her equally trampish boyfriend and his pal thought it was the funniest thing known to man, which obviously didn't go down too well with me, police have given me a right kick in and i can barely walk, which just adds to my hate for them, considering it leg night tonight aswell...
> 
> But anyway, todays a new day and the start of a new week. Had my bacon and cheese omelette this morning, sardine salad in an hour or so, followed by taco mince with a side of cheese and sour cream mixed with sesame seed a couple of hours later, pre gym its salmon and broccolli, and to end the day a protein shake.
> 
> ...


Did you banjo the tramps boyfriend?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I tried this morning and got no ketones


Think it was tuesday before i was registering ketones after that curry on the saturday


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Think it was tuesday before i was registering ketones after that curry on the saturday


Aye im hoping by tomorrow if not wednesday if not I give up haha


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Did you banjo the tramps boyfriend?


I think i managed to punch his hand lol, worst thing was they got away, definately time to up the cardio or even start doing some.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Aye im hoping by tomorrow if not wednesday if not I give up haha


You should try having no carb up x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I think i managed to punch his hand lol, worst thing was they got away, definately time to up the cardio or even start doing some.


No way and your the one that got done in by the police? My birds pal got her purse stolen by a wee trollop in a bar on Saturday her bag was between her feet and in CCTV shows the girl reaching down right into it and taking the purse lol people got no shame like!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> You should try having no carb up x


I think I'd just fail completely if I didn't have a carb up day


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Still not back in ketosis


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Still not back in ketosis


It can take a few days


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> It can take a few days


Hopefully tomorrow then il weigh myself tonight again see if theres any change since last tuesday I was 185lbs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Hopefully tomorrow then il weigh myself tonight again see if theres any change since last tuesday I was 185lbs


Did you feel bigger after carbs? I find my chest sticks out more and shoulders look a lot better with carbs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Did you feel bigger after carbs? I find my chest sticks out more and shoulders look a lot better with carbs


To be honest mate I feel a bit fuller and bloated a bit after carbs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Went from 185 to 187 on a calorie deficit how's that?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

It will be the carbs, I always gain weight after eating carbs for a few days

Dont forget mind, you didnt just have 1 cheat meal? didnt you ahve a weekend of cheats?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> It will be the carbs, I always gain weight after eating carbs for a few days
> 
> Dont forget mind, you didnt just have 1 cheat meal? didnt you ahve a weekend of cheats?


3 meals were cheats mate still not getting ketones!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> 3 meals were cheats mate still not getting ketones!!


sh1t, will they be any cheat meals this weekend then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> sh1t, will they be any cheat meals this weekend then?


well I dunno tbh if im still not in ketosis i probs shouldnt but I look forward to eating pasta,rolls and crisps on the weekend

I think il still have a cheat and carb day but just not as much as last week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> well I dunno tbh if im still not in ketosis i probs shouldnt but I look forward to eating pasta,rolls and crisps on the weekend
> 
> I think il still have a cheat and carb day but just not as much as last week


Just prolong it mate until you feel like you need to cheat.

Gotta be consistent.

Nice signature btw PMSL :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> well I dunno tbh if im still not in ketosis i probs shouldnt but I look forward to eating pasta,rolls and crisps on the weekend
> 
> I think il still have a cheat and carb day but just not as much as last week


I'm thinking of no cheat meals now until the end of the diet as i dont seem to be getting anywhere, it'll be hard but hopefully worth it, it'd be real crap to eventually end up with abs in the middle of winter lol, also @dtlv says there's no evidence that a carb up aids fat loss and i think its the carb ups that are slowing me down. I'm gunna have a weigh in tonight anyway to see what the scales have to say.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm thinking of no cheat meals now until the end of the diet as i dont seem to be getting anywhere, it'll be hard but hopefully worth it, it'd be real crap to eventually end up with abs in the middle of winter lol, also @dtlv says there's no evidence that a carb up aids fat loss and i think its the carb ups that are slowing me down. I'm gunna have a weigh in tonight anyway to see what the scales have to say.


Yeah I dont think there is any other reason for a carb up other than to keep you sane tbh I crave them alot so once a week being allowed to eat them is better than 8 weeks with none however if its going to be slowing me down that much i will prob just do the same as you or change the diet just to a low carb or carb cycle diet. Il give keto another few weeks but if i feel im getting nowhere then I will probs change it up I think


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm thinking of no cheat meals now until the end of the diet as i dont seem to be getting anywhere, it'll be hard but hopefully worth it, it'd be real crap to eventually end up with abs in the middle of winter lol, also @dtlv says there's no evidence that a carb up aids fat loss and i think its the carb ups that are slowing me down. I'm gunna have a weigh in tonight anyway to see what the scales have to say.


Do full keto for a couple of weeks and see what happens 

Dizzee your not meant to have 3 cheat meals... imo you just have one and the rest complex carbs keeping at deficit on calories on your carb ups .. you will gain water weight.. just weigh yourself once a week, like friday morning after waking up , this will be more realistic. Also measure your self.. inches are better than scales imo


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Do full keto for a couple of weeks and see what happens
> 
> Dizzee your not meant to have 3 cheat meals... imo you just have one and the rest complex carbs keeping at deficit on calories on your carb ups .. you will gain water weight.. just weigh yourself once a week, like friday morning after waking up , this will be more realistic. Also measure your self.. inches are better than scales imo


I know just with it being the first lot of carbs in 2 weeks i kinda went a bit wild lol this time my only cheat will be friday night bag of crisps maybe a bit chocolate then saturday daytime will be good carbs and protein but under maintenance as last week I think i went over maintenance. Got a recipe for low carb peanut butter cups so gonna give them a shot tonight and if any good i will post it up. if there good this will help big time for me on weekends!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I know just with it being the first lot of carbs in 2 weeks i kinda went a bit wild lol this time my only cheat will be friday night bag of crisps maybe a bit chocolate then saturday daytime will be good carbs and protein but under maintenance as last week I think i went over maintenance. Got a recipe for low carb peanut butter cups so gonna give them a shot tonight and if any good i will post it up. if there good this will help big time for me on weekends!


Just do one day carb up... if its any help, apparently I'm still not in keto  once I am.. I'm staying in it as long as possible . My test was a little pink but no way purple x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Just do one day carb up... if its any help, apparently I'm still not in keto  once I am.. I'm staying in it as long as possible . My test was a little pink but no way purple x


My stix just didnt change colour lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> My stix just didnt change colour lol


When are you using them?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> When are you using them?


First thing in the morning and last thing at night


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

loving the new diet, not even remotely hungry, hope my fitness pal hasnt cocked something up with the cals, seems a bit too good to be true :/


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> loving the new diet, not even remotely hungry, hope my fitness pal hasnt cocked something up with the cals, seems a bit too good to be true :/


I dont trust my fitness pal one bit lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> loving the new diet, not even remotely hungry, hope my fitness pal hasnt cocked something up with the cals, seems a bit too good to be true :/


I have the full feeling too ..


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I have the full feeling too ..


what page is your diet on yummy?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> what page is your diet on yummy?


Dont know..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok guys some good news if you like chocolate and peanut butter

2 scoops of choc whey

Teaspoon of 85% cocoa(the one Maddox hated lol)

2 sachets of truvia

Tablespoon of peanut butter

A little bit of water add gradually while mixing

Mix all that sh!t in a bowl till it looks smooth like melted chocolate.

This will make 6 cup cake cups about half-3 quarters full then bash in the freezer for a couple of hours.

All I can say Is the mixture tastes incredible and I am buzzing to try the end product later! Protein and fats next to no carbs in there!

Give them a try folks I look forward to hearing your thoughts I think these will be a success


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ok guys some good news if you like chocolate and peanut butter
> 
> 2 scoops of choc whey
> 
> ...


Truvia?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Truvia?




Truvia it's a sweetener made with all natural stuff so I believe it's the closest to sugar I feel. There's a pic and a pic of the finished article! They taste amazing!!! Get on it guys so simple to make too


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

So you're all running at maintenance cals with a weekly carb up and wondering why you are getting nowhere ?

There is a large argument that CKD doesn't work because of ketosis but rather simple calorie restriction and lack of cravings/cheats.

Just a thought.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> So you're all running at maintenance cals with a weekly carb up and wondering why you are getting nowhere ?
> 
> There is a large argument that CKD doesn't work because of ketosis but rather simple calorie restriction and lack of cravings/cheats.
> 
> Just a thought.


Personally no, i went over maintenance once last weekend the rest of the time I been on a deficit


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Personally no, i went over maintenance once last weekend the rest of the time I been on a deficit


have you weighed yourself recently pal? I was at 180lb last night, not sure wether to be happy with that or not?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> have you weighed yourself recently pal? I was at 180lb last night, not sure wether to be happy with that or not?


Tuesday I was 187 and the tuesday before I was 185 so Im not happy however I know why it went up and ive learned from it lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Im not..im loosing weight or inches .

You should be both deficit in calories not maintenance.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Only thing I can suggest to help, is go longer between carb ups, between 10 and 14 days, and increase cardio.

I dropped 12kg over a 6 month period but I'll never do CKD again ha.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Only thing I can suggest to help, is go longer between carb ups, between 10 and 14 days, and increase cardio.
> 
> I dropped 12kg over a 6 month period but I'll never do CKD again ha.


Increase cardio think you mean Start doing cardio in my case haha

12KG well done mate! what puts you off doing CKD again then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

back to 185 tonight


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Increase cardio think you mean Start doing cardio in my case haha
> 
> 12KG well done mate! what puts you off doing CKD again then?


Fair enough on the cardio mate ha.

Because it was pretty gruelling, being constantly tired and weak as p¡ss. My lifts ended up worse than when I first started training and 6 month after that, my weight was back up by 15kg. So the rebound can be a disaster. My own fault though, I went straight from CKD at 2000 cals/30g carbs to Carb Cycling at 2800 (average over the week) cals/280g carbs. So I was heavier than ever.

I'm still carb cycling on a deficit and it doesn't feel like I'm dieting at all. Which obviously makes it easier to stick to.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Fair enough on the cardio mate ha.
> 
> Because it was pretty gruelling, being constantly tired and weak as p¡ss. My lifts ended up worse than when I first started training and 6 month after that, my weight was back up by 15kg. So the rebound can be a disaster. My own fault though, I went straight from CKD at 2000 cals/30g carbs to Carb Cycling at 2800 (average over the week) cals/280g carbs. So I was heavier than ever.
> 
> I'm still carb cycling on a deficit and it doesn't feel like I'm dieting at all. Which obviously makes it easier to stick to.


Holy sh!t that worries me a little!

Alot of the guys in my gym are doing high protein moderate fats and no carbs till after 6pm is that carb cycling?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Each sunday I measure my belly, the biggest part is where the belly button is, and log it, I also log my weight

As long as weight is dropping over time and belly getting smaller, im winning


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Holy sh!t that worries me a little!
> 
> Alot of the guys in my gym are doing high protein moderate fats and no carbs till after 6pm is that carb cycling?


That sounds like Carb Back Loading mate, although I could be wrong on that, as it's not a diet technique I've really looked at.

Carb cycling is constant fats and protein but you zig zag your carb intake over the week, usually based around the days you train. So high carb on a training day so you got enough energy for a good session and low carbs on your rest/cardio days to help with fat loss.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> That sounds like Carb Back Loading mate, although I could be wrong on that, as it's not a diet technique I've really looked at.
> 
> Carb cycling is constant fats and protein but you zig zag your carb intake over the week, usually based around the days you train. So high carb on a training day so you got enough energy for a good session and low carbs on your rest/cardio days to help with fat loss.


Hmm sounds like something that would be easy to stick to. Is it working well for you mate?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Hmm sounds like something that would be easy to stick to. Is it working well for you mate?


Spot on mate, when I'm not cheating ha. My problem is I tend to reward myself too often, so two steps forward, one back but I'm in no rush so I'm fine with that. I'm doing an average of 2100 cals yet my lifts are still going up, admittedly only by 1kg at times, but any increase during a deficit is good with me.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Spot on mate, when I'm not cheating ha. My problem is I tend to reward myself too often, so two steps forward, one back but I'm in no rush so I'm fine with that. I'm doing an average of 2100 cals yet my lifts are still going up, admittedly only by 1kg at times, but any increase during a deficit is good with me.


Be interesting to see your diet mate I'd be looking at 2000-2100 as a deficit as well


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Be interesting to see your diet mate I'd be looking at 2000-2100 as a deficit as well


Here you go mate. This is the summary page. I do have separate pages for each of the high, low etc days but don't have access to them while I'm just on my phone.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost 2.5lbs this week


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost 2.5lbs this week


Good work @YummyMummy


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Here you go mate. This is the summary page. I do have separate pages for each of the high, low etc days but don't have access to them while I'm just on my phone.


That looks decent mate how long have you been doing that and how much you lost?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> That looks decent mate how long have you been doing that and how much you lost?


No definitive answer to that as I've changed my approach since starting the diet but it still gives you a good example.

I started it in April 2012, initially to shift that 15kg I'd added. So from April to August 2012 I dropped from 83kg to 75kg, so 8kg over 6 month without feeling like I'd dieted at all.

However, from that point on, I decided carb cycling wasn't going to be a fad diet, I was going to eat this way for good. I also decided I would never do an all out bulk again due to what happened. I was going to build up as leanly as possible no matter how slow. So I've remained on that 2100 calories plan above all this time and I won't move up until I feel I can't make any more gains at this level then I will up it by 300 cals, mostly via fats and a little protein, as 250g a day is probably already enough for someone of my size.

Hence why I can afford to reward myself so often as you can't diet solidly for that amount of time and make any gains, so if I feel drained or training is becoming too difficult, I'll scoff my face ha.

A far more recent example, I did a three week mini bulk to break a plateau on squats, that ended on and 4th June 2013 at 12st 2lb, just weighed myself the morning and I'm 11st 7lb. That's a 9lb drop in 17 days, so it's effective, and in that 17 days I've even managed to added 1 or 2kg to each of my lifts.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> No definitive answer to that as I've changed my approach since starting the diet but it still gives you a good example.
> 
> I started it in April 2012, initially to shift that 15kg I'd added. So from April to August 2012 I dropped from 83kg to 75kg, so 8kg over 6 month without feeling like I'd dieted at all.
> 
> ...


You have got me thinking now mate! I think a change of plan with the diet could be in order for me here


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys be carefull when ordering from http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/zero-carb-foods

I played a fairly big order this week, and when it arrived it was loaded with carbs;

Check this page for example - http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/boiled-sweets/ajs-sugar-free-bakewell-tart-sweets

At the top - 0 carbs per serving, at the bottom...... Nutritional Information: per 100g; energy 995Kj, 238 Kcal, protein trace, carbohydrate 98g


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Guys be carefull when ordering from http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/zero-carb-foods
> 
> I played a fairly big order this week, and when it arrived it was loaded with carbs;
> 
> ...


All i would order from there is the noodles and any of the walden farms fcuk the rest like


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Have either of you guys gone through a period being sick while on keto?

I'm on day 6 of keto, I've checked and I'm in ketosis after 3 days, I woke up this morning being sick and feeling really low on energy, it's passed now. Checked online and seen its called the keto flu? Apparently quite common.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

r1234 said:


> Have either of you guys gone through a period being sick while on keto?
> 
> I'm on day 6 of keto, I've checked and I'm in ketosis after 3 days, I woke up this morning being sick and feeling really low on energy, it's passed now. Checked online and seen its called the keto flu? Apparently quite common.


Up until now no I just woke feeling fcuking minging spewed pounding head ache and the thought of eating makes me want to spew again so your not the only one mate


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Up until now no I just woke feeling fcuking minging spewed pounding head ache and the thought of eating makes me want to spew again so your not the only one mate


It is a horrible feeling, for a few hours I couldn't keep water down. Hopefully it passes quickly.

How long have you been in keto for?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Im going to take a different approach to dieting

CArb cycling, carb backloading or timed carbs? Had no carbs over the weekend bar 1 yorkshire pudding and tested everyday since last weekend not in ketosis and not losing any weight

Dont think Keto is for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I think Im going to take a different approach to dieting
> 
> CArb cycling, carb backloading or timed carbs? Had no carbs over the weekend bar 1 yorkshire pudding and tested everyday since last weekend not in ketosis and not losing any weight
> 
> Dont think Keto is for me


What are you drinking mate?

You must be getting carbs in somewhere, only thing I can think is this.

Or that Yorkshire pudding was a massive plate filling one lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What are you drinking mate?
> 
> You must be getting carbs in somewhere, only thing I can think is this.
> 
> Or that Yorkshire pudding was a massive plate filling one lol


Nah mate just a normal wee yorkie lol

I drink coke/dr pepper zero alot also water with no added sugar orange squash


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Nah mate just a normal wee yorkie lol
> 
> I drink coke/dr pepper zero alot also water with no added sugar orange squash


What's your daily macros on carbs mate ? What's mfp kick out?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What's your daily macros on carbs mate ? What's mfp kick out?


2100 cals carbs were 15-20g per day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> 2100 cals carbs were 15-20g per day


What about fats?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> 2100 cals carbs were 15-20g per day


And those are from what mate? Secondary source on one of your Fat source?

So carbs from say nuts or PB etc .


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> And those are from what mate? Secondary source on one of your Fat source?
> 
> So carbs from say nuts or PB etc .


Aye green veg,PB and pepperamis


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> What about fats?


bout 160


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> bout 160


Is this under maintenance? ... are you doing cardio?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Is this under maintenance? ... are you doing cardio?


No i mean 160g of fats per day

Nah no direct cardio I just lift at high intensity do super sets etc.. and im puffed out by the end of it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Forgive me lord, its been 2 whole days since my last confession - cmon chaps, 3 of you in here, get some info typed out


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

so @Madoxx twisted my arm and got me to confess, last weeks been bad, i mean real bad. Diet has been see food (and eat it) bit of stress with the girlfriend so i blame her completely and wholly. Back to it Monday, been doing some reading and i cant for the life in me understand carb cycling so i'll carry on with the keto.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> so @Madoxx twisted my arm and got me to confess, last weeks been bad, i mean real bad. Diet has been see food (and eat it) bit of stress with the girlfriend so i blame her completely and wholly. Back to it Monday, been doing some reading and i cant for the life in me understand carb cycling so i'll carry on with the keto.


You and Dizzee are perfect for each other lol

Just stick to the plan for a good 6 weeks mate. We all want results yesterday, takes time.

Sorry to hear about stress with mrs, family and stuff always comes first anyway.

IF you do look at carb cycling its piece of cake.

Low Day

Medium Day

High Day

Zero Day

Low Day

Medium Day

High Day

And so on.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You and Dizzee are perfect for each other lol
> 
> Just stick to the plan for a good 6 weeks mate. We all want results yesterday, takes time.
> 
> ...


cheers pal, so obviously when carb cycling cals remain the same? so which macro would you increase/decrease protein or fats?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> cheers pal, so obviously when carb cycling cals remain the same? so which macro would you increase/decrease protein or fats?


Well, they can do if you make them up with either fats or protein. Fats would be better 

But it would be worth having a cal deficit on the zero,low and medium days just to see how you feel.


----------

